# Where mah edgy furs at?



## thecovesecret (Sep 10, 2017)

Guys, I am anemic..I need some edgy furries here because there is a severe lack of angst, brooding, and blood on this site.  Here's my finest selection of edgelords...tell me yours!

(BTW all the characters below are in a gang)
*Vixien*
The edgiest of them all, yet I don't have a ref for him. He's a hybrid cat/mink who's pretty strong, but always thinks he's right. Pretty much a self righteous A-hole, however he's very intuitive and can pick up small details in important situations, so a lot of times, he does end up being right, even when everyone else hates it.

*Martin*
He is the leader of this gang, and is a bit older than most sonas I've seen. His father was a hitman and he constantly idolized him. Martin wanted to be as famous and feared as his father as a kid, but since his dad died (partially because of arrogance) , he made a plea to become better hitman while being more humble. He's the second edgiest because of his backstory and the fact that he constantly has to deal with rivals and whateves.

*Axel*
Third edgiest, he comes from a well off family who was well known in the community. He wanted to be all rebellious and leave his life of overwhelming responsibility for a life of crime. He ends up killing it as a killer, and doesn't mind devoting his life to it, but he ends up questioning his morals eventually.

*Rose*
Last on this list, but only because there's one other character I haven't developed thoroughly yet. She wanted to be a dancer, got rejected from some fancy academy and...becomes a stripper! But she had to deal with some bad stuff in there and eventually (here's the edgiest part) basically goes crazy and turns her boss into swiss cheese.

[EDIT] I'm using these characters for a series I'm making, I can't believe I'm stupid enough to make it animated...if you wanna be involved with it, hit me up! (especially looking for voice actors)


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 10, 2017)

Mwahaha totally edgy!
www.furaffinity.net: OMG THANK YOU! by WolfoxeCrevan
*TOTALY* edgy art by @spaceybrains 
(This is obviously a joke I'm adorable)


----------



## spaceybrains (Sep 11, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Mwahaha totally edgy!
> www.furaffinity.net: OMG THANK YOU! by WolfoxeCrevan
> *TOTALY* edgy art by @spaceybrains
> (This is obviously a joke I'm adorable)


<3


----------



## thecovesecret (Sep 11, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Mwahaha totally edgy!
> www.furaffinity.net: OMG THANK YOU! by WolfoxeCrevan
> *TOTALY* edgy art by @spaceybrains
> (This is obviously a joke I'm adorable)


lol it's pretty cute.


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 12, 2017)

Chet,

A pmc former military SF..
Got out and couldn't handle the civil life,so goes back at his leisure to fight for money..

Outside of that personally a total A-hole,full of himself and doesn't really take advice or admiration from anyone..
Can deal with others to gain something that he wants, but other then that keeps the hell away from everyone..
Doesn't trust anyone other then himself and keeps a close on what's going on around him and the world...Basically paranoid but has a soft spot for people (allbeit at a distance) getting screwed over and treated unfairly..
Upbringly didn't help him any either..

Owns quite a few personal firearms and brings his favorite with him when he goes on tour (IWI Tavor).


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 12, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Chet,
> 
> A pmc former military SF..
> Got out and couldn't handle the civil life,so goes back at his leisure to fight for money..
> ...



WOW, I never even guessed that you were holding a gun by your icon! XD


----------



## Simo (Sep 12, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> WOW, I never even guessed that you were holding a gun by your icon! XD



I knew he was holding _something_, though!

~

I once did an edgy RP where a group of maybe 6 furs all made juvenile delinquent dragon characters, who were going through dragon adolescence, and getting into all kinds of trouble, smoking, doing drugs, breaking into places and pillaging, getting in fights, stealing lunch money, even though one of the boy's father was head of the International Association for the Improvement of the Images of Dragons. There was no limit to the kicks these hot-headed Hellions wouldn't try! This might be fun to try again...it was edgy, but cute.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 12, 2017)

ARGH! YOUR SO EDGEY! I'M GETTING CUT TO PIECES!


----------



## Granola (Sep 17, 2017)

This dude isn't done yet, but he's an edgelord-

He's a scientist that raises things from the dead because he lost his child to illness and is trying to bring them back without turning them into a zombie. He kills people and robs graves for 'research' too-


----------



## Loffi (Sep 17, 2017)

My fursona is a wendigo named Eeriee that stalks the woods and eats people.


----------



## Simo (Sep 17, 2017)

Stadt said:


> My fursona is a wendigo named Eeriee that stalks the woods and eats people.



Cooked or raw?


----------



## Loffi (Sep 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> Cooked or raw?


----------



## Simo (Sep 17, 2017)

Stadt said:


>



I suspected! Good thing skunks taste horrible.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> I suspected! Good thing skunks taste horrible.



Nah, you just have to pull out their scent glads first and it's all good.


----------



## Simo (Sep 17, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Nah, you just have to pull out their scent glads first and it's all good.



Ha! Good luck getting close enough  

Also I hear fried wendigo is delicious  : )


----------



## Loffi (Sep 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ha! Good luck getting close enough
> 
> Also I hear fried wendigo is delicious  : )



It's okay, I only eat strangers. No good to devour good conversation. 

Not sure who told you that. We're mostly bones, feathers, and hair.


----------



## Simo (Sep 17, 2017)

Stadt said:


> It's okay, I only eat strangers. No good to devour good conversation.
> 
> Not sure who told you that. We're mostly bones, feathers, and hair.



Aw, thanks!

Guess I heard wrong too. Ya sound a bit lean for good eatin' .


----------



## Loffi (Sep 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> Guess I heard wrong too. Ya sound a bit lean for good eatin' .



Meh, I'll try anything once.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 18, 2017)

Villainous leader of an underground society that sells illegal items. Is that edgy?


----------



## Ninth (Sep 18, 2017)

YES. YES. THIS IS MY HOME. 

(I go full on edgelord with my ocs lmfao.) 

Marie = She's a killer, who lives in an abandoned greenhouse c: she likes cutting up her victim's limbs and sticking them in flower pots and stuff. She normally kills people who don't love her back. Problem is, she falls in love at first sight a lot. >m> So a lot of people don't end up loving her back~

Liem = He's a drug dealer, who's also an addict. He's addicted to heroin and coke~ And he smokes like a total edgelord lmfao. He uses drugs to help direct his attention away from his schizophrenia~ (And he's got other issues, like anger issues and fuckin edgy shit like anxiety and depression.) 

Riley = She is a really nice girl, who likes to see the good in everyone. But, she's got a parasite of sorts, that's "possessed" her blood. uwu Her heart is slowly being eaten away by him, and she's destined to die. She knows this, and lets him stay because she thinks he's not a bad guy. She gets scared really easily and has a fear of blood. Very much cry baby. xd

Jae = Riley's parasite. He is obsessed with living forever, and has lived off of many others before. (All of their souls get absorbed when they die so he's kinda got a multiple personality thing going.) He lies to Riley, saying he was forced to turn into this thing and he needs her help to stay alive :C poor girl has been fooled. 

Jack = A smol teenager with bad, bad anger issues. He normally stays pretty quiet and to himself though, and doesn't get angry often o: But when he does? Oh boy does it get bad. uwu One time, this guy was toying with his feelings and led him on just to rejected him. And he decided to shoot the guy and his friends at school. \o/ edgyyyyy

I really like mental disorders, if you couldn't tell <w<;;


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 18, 2017)

pink sparkledoggo with stapled-on  wings and has sword.

Sad orphan made in lab

Hello edge my old friend


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> View attachment 21544


oi, whos the artist by the way, I love it!


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 19, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Mwahaha totally edgy!
> www.furaffinity.net: OMG THANK YOU! by WolfoxeCrevan
> *TOTALY* edgy art by @spaceybrains
> (This is obviously a joke I'm adorable)



I is edgy!
*Puts on shades*
Never mind, I'm not cool...
docs.google.com: Otter Fursona


----------



## Cloudyhue (Sep 23, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Novocaine Ref Sheet by Quirachen by Cloudyhue
Transformed and partially failed magical science experiment. She's just a smidge mentally unstable, haha. I like making crazy characters.


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Sep 26, 2017)

Maybe me…
Werewolf that lives on a human diet. Positively thrives on the fear of others, often prolonging the chase to extract as much fear as possible. Fond of torture and forcing people to scream. Generally loves circumventing the will of an individual.
Though for an “edgy fur” he's unusual in that he doesn't “choose” to be bad. To him it's simply the way he is, the way he was created, what he is supposed to be. He's essentially wild, but understands enough about the counterpart civilized world to communicate with it. To him, notions such as “right and wrong” simply don't exist — he just “is”, and that's all that matters.
Oh, and if you're looking for edgy / angst / (some) blood, I can recommend the artist ScionOfStorm, who does some shockingly awesome werewolves (and other anthros, too).


----------

